# Thor Hits 4000



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Thor you hit the Big 4000
Way to go bud












































Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Thor!!! All the posts and humor are greatly appreciated.

Keep up the good work (and give ole' Hootbob some pressure!!!)


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Holy crap...4000. Truly amazing.

Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Simply AMAZING! ....and a lead well worth following!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

He doesn't look a day over 3899!

I remember when I aspired to catch up to Thor - back in the olden days!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Thor!!!!!

Just remember Hootbob will be at a rally next Friday & Saturday, you should have no problem passing him!!!!!

Keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Holy crap...4000. Truly amazing.


My sentiments exactly!









Way to go, Thor! God of Thunder!

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW!!!!!









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

camping479 said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I remember when I aspired to catch up to Thor - back in the olden days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse yet.... I remember when Thor, Hootbob and myself were all equal for the longest time, guess I know who likes to yack a lot.

Congratulations my Canadian bud


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*!!! 4,000 POSTS !!!*
Congratulations Thor!

Wow, 4,000...

Man that's a lot of talking! And every one entertaining!









Keep on postin'
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congratulations Thor! *









Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor, thanks for all the posts. I enjoy your wit, wisdom, and I can't think of the 3rd thing but I'm sure you deserve it.

Now that Loonies are trading at over 92 to the US$ you can come down here and spend more money.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Holy crap...4000. Truly amazing.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]107347[/snapback]​


Since I don't like using testy language, I'll let Randy express my thoughts.









Congrats Thor. Always enjoy your posts.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

It is easy to talk too much









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

if you ever left the forum, you'd be "THORoughly" missed!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*GROAN!!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tlm said:


> if you ever left the forum, you'd be "THORoughly" missed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not care who you are ... that there is funny









Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tlm said:


> if you ever left the forum, you'd be "THORoughly" missed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! That's pretty good - and from a new guy yet.







Why didn't you think of that Doug?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > if you ever left the forum, you'd be "THORoughly" missed!
> ...


...and the Professor takes another shot upside the head...


----------

